# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron liikennöintiaika

## R.Silfverberg

> Metron yöliikenne on turvallisuussyistä mahdotonta jonka vuoksi metro on öisin pakko korvata suoralla yöbussiliikenteellä.


Onko tämä se varsinainen syy, miksi metroliikenne lopetetaan Helsingssä niin aikaisin? Miten on mahdollista että monessa muussa Euroopan suurkaupungeissa metro kulkee ainakin n klo 0100 asti? 

Ja jos ei ole tullut yleiseen tietoon, niin kerrottakoon että yleisurheilun MM-kisojen avajais- ja päättäjäisiltoina metron liikennöintiä on pidennetty 1-2 tunnilla. Jos turvallisuussyyt estävät metroliikennöinnin normaalisti klo 2330 jälkeen, niin miten HKL:llä ollaan nyt tultu niin rohkeiksi, että ollaan voitu massatapahtuman vuoksi jatkaa liikennettä yöhön asti? 

Olen myös ihmetellyt, miksi metro aloittaa liikennöinnin jo klo 0500? Moniko tarvitsee metroa silloin? Olisiko järkevintä ajoittaa metron liikennöinti ajalle jolloin matkustajia olisi suhteessa eniten eli n. klo 0600-0100, ja yöbussiliikenne aamuvirkuille ja yökerhokärpäsille?no

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Olen myös ihmetellyt, miksi metro aloittaa liikennöinnin jo klo 0500? Moniko tarvitsee metroa silloin? Olisiko järkevintä ajoittaa metron liikennöinti ajalle jolloin matkustajia olisi suhteessa eniten eli n. klo 0600-0100, ja yöbussiliikenne aamuvirkuille ja yökerhokärpäsille?


Tässä on kiva ajatus joka sietää jatkokehittelyä. Olisiko hyvä ajatus että päiväliikenne alkaisi ja loppuisi tunnin tai kaksi myöhemmin jolloin esim. metro ajelisi 0600-0030 ?

----------


## kuukanko

Metron iltayön liikenteen puuttumiseen varmaan suurin syy on iltayönliikenteen olemattomat matkustajamäärät su - to. Mielestäni yksi helpoimpia säästökohteita Helsingin seudulla olisi linjojen yhdisteleminen vielä entistä enemmän su - to iltaöisin.

Metron iltayön liikenteestä tehtiin aloite pari vuotta sitten ja HKL selvitti silloin, voitaisiinko bussilinjat 80N - 97N korvata ajamalla metroa iltaöisin harvennetulla vuorovälillä. Selvityksen mukaan bussilinjat kuitenkin tulevat halvemmiksi. En yhtään ihmettele sitä, koska iltayöllä busseilla ei mene väliin Rautatientori - Herttoniemi kuin 10 min ja Rautatientori - Itäkeskus vajaat 15 min. Matka-ajatkin busseilla ovat siis yöllä ihan kilpailukykyiset metroon verrattuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Itse en usko siihen että metroliikenne olisi kannattamatonta klo 2300-0100 välisenä aikana. Yleisurheilun MM-kisat eivät tuo sellaista lisäystä matkustajamääriiin että sekään olisi perusteltu syy juuri silloin ajaa myöhemmin, kun taas muutoin ei. Helsinki ei ole enää sellainen tuppukylä jossa kaikki menevät nukkumaan jo klo 2300 arki-iltoina. Kysymys ei ole matka-ajoista, vaan siitä että metron myöhäisempi liikennöinti helpottaisi ennen kaikkea niiden liikkumista jotka ovat viettäneet iltaa jossain vähän vieraassa kaupunginosassa ja pitää päästä kotiin keskustan kautta. Yöbussilinjojen linjastoviidakko ja epäsäännölliset aikataulut ei aukea paikkoja huonosti tuntevalle. Asiaa ei helpota sekään että raitiovaunulinjoista vain 3 ja 4 liikennöivät klo 2300 jälkeen, Ratikkaliikennettäkin  pitäisi jatkaa n klo 0100 asti ainakin linjan 6 ja 10 osalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsinki ei ole enää sellainen tuppukylä jossa kaikki menevät nukkumaan jo klo 2300 arki-iltoina.


Kun yöliikenteen matkustajamääriä katselee, niin kyllä menee. Monilla yöliikenteen lähdöillä on arkisin vain muutamia matkustajia, kunnon matkustajamääriin päästään vain todella harvalla linjalla.

----------


## ilpo

Joskus muistelen metron "aikaista" lopetusta perustellun sillä ettei haluta esikaupunkien asemille öisin muodostuvan "tapahtumakeskuksia". Bussilinjat kun vievät ihmiset hajautetummin kotiin.

Lipputulojen kannalta metron yöliikennettä ei varmaankaan voitaisi toteuttaa ennen täyttä porttirahastusta. Huomattavaa vartijoiden lisäystä asemilla ja junissa tarvittaisiin turvallisuuden tunteen luomiseksi: sitä olisi sitten aremmankin ihmisen uskallettava käyttää, suoria busseja ei olisi.

----------


## juhanahi

> Olen myös ihmetellyt, miksi metro aloittaa liikennöinnin jo klo 0500? Moniko tarvitsee metroa silloin? Olisiko järkevintä ajoittaa metron liikennöinti ajalle jolloin matkustajia olisi suhteessa eniten eli n. klo 0600-0100, ja yöbussiliikenne aamuvirkuille ja yökerhokärpäsille?


No, oikeastaanhan metroliikenne pääsee käyntiin matkustajaliikenteen osalta noin puoli kuuden aikaan, eli puolisen tuntia ennen ehdottamaasi aikaa. Ainoastaan Itäkeskuksesta itään pääsee ennen puoli kuutta. Itse olin seuraamassa metron aamutouhuja hiljaisena _heinäkuun lauantaiaamuna_, ja tällöinkin metroon nousi sentään yksi matkustaja Itäkeskuksesta kohti Vuosaarta, kellon ollessa 5:15...  :Smile: 

Syy siihen, että ensimmäiset vuorot kulkevat jo ennen (puoli) kuutta, lienee se, että metron liikennöinti on sitten jo vakiintunut siinä kuuden kieppeillä:

Kaksi avausjunaa lähtee varikolta jo reilusti ennen viittä, mutta ne eivät siis ota vielä matkustajia. Sitten 5:14 alkaen metroja tupsahtelee varikolta linjalle viiden minuutin välein, aina puolen tunnin ajan. 6:11 ja 6:16 lähtevät varikolta viimeiset junat. Kaikki vuorot kuljettavat matkustajia siis 6:21 alkaen ja tällöin liikenne alkaa olla jo tihentynyt ruuhka-ajan 4 minuutin vuoroväliin. 




> Metron iltayön liikenteen puuttumiseen varmaan suurin syy on iltayönliikenteen olemattomat matkustajamäärät su - to.


 


> Matka-ajatkin busseilla ovat siis yöllä ihan kilpailukykyiset metroon verrattuna.


Mm. tuossa viestissä tulikin pari erittäin hyvää syytä iltaliikenteen loppumisajankohtaan. Lisäksi arkiöinä metroliikenteen loputtua rata saadaan vapaaksi erilaisille huolto- ja korjaustoimenpiteille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eihän mahdu. Kampissa on rajattu määrä bussilaituireita kuten myös Elielillä. Läsimetron valmistumisen jälkeen Kampin bussiterminaalia käytetään ilta- ja yöliikenteen tarpeisiin. Metro kun lopettaa n. klo 23 kuten useat ratikkalinjatkin, mutta kaupungissa on elämää senkin jälkeen. Tavoitteena on lopettaa keskustan bussiralli tai ainakin vähentää sitä radikaalisti.


Vaikka tämä puheenvuoro ei varsinaisesti koske TramWestia, niin olen sitä mieltä että jos Espooseen rakennetaan metro tai pikaraitiotie, niin iltaliikenteen pitäisi mielestäni jatkua n klo 0100 asti. 

Helsingin nykyisen metron aikainen liikenteen loppuminen on ollut tähän asti jotenkin perusteltua koska matkustus klo 2300 jälkeen on ollut niin vähäistä että sen hoitaminen busseilla on ollut kannattavampaa. Kun ja jos länsimetro aloittaa, niin liikennemäärät koko metron linjalla tulevat olemaan vielä klo 2300 jälkeen isommat kuin nyt, koska moni tulee käyttämään metroa siinä tapauksessa myös kaupungin läpi matkustamiseen. Ajatelkaa vaikka ihimsiä jotka ovat palaamassa juhlista tai myöhäisestä konsertista joka päättyy esim Espoon kulttuurieskuksessa tai länsiauto-areenassa klo 2300 jälkeen, tai vuorotyöntekijöitä jotka ovat palaamassa iltavuorosta tai yleensä mitä tahansa ihmisiä jotka liikkuvat myöhään ja on tarve päästä kaupungin toiselta puolelta toiselle. Pitäisikö heidän matkustaa kahdella eri yöbussilla ja odottaa keskustassa niiden välillä pahimmassa tapaksessa tunnin? 

Euroopassa ei ole monta kaupunkia jossa raidejoukkoliikenne loppuu jo klo 2300-2330. Useimissa kaupungeissa se loppu arkisin n klo 0000-0100 ja viikonloppuisin tunnin, pari myöhemmin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

TramWestissä yöliikenne voidaan ongelmitta hoitaa raitiovaunuilla.
Voi tosin olla, että yöliikenne liikennöidään eri linjastolla kuin päiväliikenne, koska yöliikenteessä ei samalla tavoin tarvitse priorisoida pikaosuuksia.

Metron yöliikenteen hoitaminen busseilla perustuu liityntäkonseptin heikkouksiin. Koska metro ei palvele kaikkia suuriakaan asuntoalueita palvelualueillaan, täytyisi yöliikennekin hoitaa liityntäliikenteenä. Tästä seuraisi kaksi ongelmaa:

- Liityntäterminaaleista tulisi hyvin häiriöalttiita kohteita
- Liityntäliikenteeseen tarvittaisiin kuitenkin jokseenkin saman verran busseja ja kuljettajia kuin koko liikenteen hoitamiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> TramWestissä yöliikenne voidaan ongelmitta hoitaa raitiovaunuilla.
> Voi tosin olla, että yöliikenne liikennöidään eri linjastolla kuin päiväliikenne, koska yöliikenteessä ei samalla tavoin tarvitse priorisoida pikaosuuksia.


Ihan kannaettava ajatus.




> - Liityntäterminaaleista tulisi hyvin häiriöalttiita kohteita
> - Liityntäliikenteeseen tarvittaisiin kuitenkin jokseenkin saman verran busseja ja kuljettajia kuin koko liikenteen hoitamiseen.


Kaikki joukkoliikenneasemat ja pysäkit ovat yöaikaan häiriöalttiita. Sellaiset terminaalit jossa kokoontuu paljon ihmisiä kerralla odottamaan kulkuneuvoa tuntuvat kuitenkin turvallisemmilta kuin yksinäiset ja syrjäiset laitakatujen pysäkit. Jokainen kokee tietenkin nämä asiat omalla tavallaan. 

Se toisen ongelma on ihan konkreettinen, mutta tarkoitin sitä että sitä metron iltaliikenteen lopettamisajankohtaa voisi tarkistaa. Itä-Helsinki ja metron matkustajamäärät ovat kasvaneet paljon niiltä ajoilta kun metro valmistui. Illanvietto -ym paikkoja on syntynyt paljon myös lähiöihin ja muualla asuvilla ihmisillä on tarve päästä niistä koteihinsa. Kun jossain vaiheessa eteläiseen Espooseen syntyy raideliikenneyhteys, alkaa helsinkiläisten kiinnostus sikäläistä huvitteluelämää kohtaan myös kasvamaan. Matkustajapotentiaali kasvaa isommaksi kuin jos olisi pelkästään keskustasta eri suuntaan lähtevät yöbussilinjat jotka ajavat outoja reittejä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kaikki joukkoliikenneasemat ja pysäkit ovat yöaikaan häiriöalttiita.


Jos yöliikennettä hoidetaan liityntäliikenteenä, tämä häiriön mahdollisuus tuplautuu. Lisäksi tuplaus tapahtuu kohteissa, joiden yöelämään kaikki kaupungin yöelämään osallistuvat eivät halua osallistua, kukin toki omista syistään. 




> Sellaiset terminaalit jossa kokoontuu paljon ihmisiä kerralla odottamaan kulkuneuvoa tuntuvat kuitenkin turvallisemmilta kuin yksinäiset ja syrjäiset laitakatujen pysäkit.


Eiköhän liene syytä tunnustaa, että odottajien kokonpanossa on eroja eri asemilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos yöliikennettä hoidetaan liityntäliikenteenä, tämä häiriön mahdollisuus tuplautuu. Lisäksi tuplaus tapahtuu kohteissa, joiden yöelämään kaikki kaupungin yöelämään osallistuvat eivät halua osallistua, kukin toki omista syistään. 
> 
> Eiköhän liene syytä tunnustaa, että odottajien kokonpanossa on eroja eri asemilla.


Nämä on syytä pitää mielessä, mutta käsite "yö" on nykyisin aika venyvä. Suurkaupunkiolosuhteissa arki-iltaisin ihmisiä liikkuu suuntaan jos toiseen sekä vapaa-ajanvietoista että töistä kotiin vielä puolen yön maissa. Joukkoliikenteen pitäisi palvella myös niitä jotka ovat tulossa esikaupungeista kesustaan päin, riittävän tiheään kulkevin vuoroin. Massatapahtumien päättyessä esim jossain kulttuurikeskuksessa tai urheiluhallissa eivät harvaan kulkevat yöbussit pysty hoitamaan matkustajavirtoja. 

Se käsitys että kaikkien lähiöiden joukkoliikennetsminaalit olisivat levottomampia kuin keskustan on myös aikaansa elänyt. Toki sellaisia "tyypillisiä" löytyy, mutta ne tunnistaa siitä että niissä ei ole sitten mitään muuta aktiviteettia ympärillä kauppojen sulkemisen jälkeen kuin kapakat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Miltä kuulostaisi metron yöliikenne + suorat N-linjat? Kenenkään ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa liityntäbussiin ja halukkaat pääsisivät suoraan metrolla.

Tiedän, liikennöintikulut nousisivat suhteessa matkustajamäärään, mutta jos metroa ajettaisiin kumpaakin linjaa vaikka 30 minuutin välein yöllä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miltä kuulostaisi metron yöliikenne + suorat N-linjat?


Se metro on tuossa konseptissa vain täysin turha. Metroradan rinnalla kulkee kaikkialla bussi, jolla on kuitenkin pysäkkejä tiheämpään kuin metrolla asemia. Kukaan ei tarvitse metroa. Ja kun maanpinnalla on valittavana joko vieressä oleva bussipysäkki tai jossain maan alla parin minuutin kävelyn ja ehkä pelottavan ympäristön päässä metrolaituri, se metro ei vaan houkuttele.

Olen matkustanut Lontoossa yöaikaan, kun metron vuoroväli oli 20 min. En minä laiturilla hengailua pelännyt, sillä siellä oli riittävästi poliiseja. Olen myös odotellut yöbussia Budapestissä - siellä metro meni kiinni noin 23:30. Ei ollut mitenkään turvaton tunne, vaikka ei poliiseja näkynyt.

Metroliikenteen keskeinen ongelma on, että radan ja asemien pitäminen auki maksaa ENEMMÄN kuin liikenteen hoito. Bussi-ja raitioliikenteessä tällaisia kuluja ei ole lainkaan. Se on myös TramWestin etu ja yksi pätevä syy siihen, miksi eritasorakenteita ja erityisesti maanalaisuutta tulee välttää.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miltä kuulostaisi metron yöliikenne + suorat N-linjat? Kenenkään ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa liityntäbussiin ja halukkaat pääsisivät suoraan metrolla.
> 
> Tiedän, liikennöintikulut nousisivat suhteessa matkustajamäärään, mutta jos metroa ajettaisiin kumpaakin linjaa vaikka 30 minuutin välein yöllä?


Niin, kulkeehan rautatiepuolellakin junia yöllä samanaikaikaisesti yöbussien kanssa. 

Kysymys on siitä että millaisen palvelutason kaupunkilaiset haluavat yön tai ainakin puolenyön paikkeen joukkoliikenteelle. Tähän asti  itämetron käyttäjät lienevät olleet tyytyväisiä että liikennöinti päätyy 2330 tai tyytymättömien ininä on ollut liian hiljaista jotta kukaan olisi lotkauttanut korvansa asialle. Kellään ei ole ollut oikeastaan kokemusta myöhemin jatkuvasta metroliikenteestä joten ei voi muodostaa selvää käsitystä miten se voisi toimia. Ainoa poikkeus on muistaakseni ollut yleisurheilun MM-kisojen aikana v 2005 jolloin liikennettä jatkettiin tunnilla. Käsittääkseni kokemukset olivat kaikkien mielestä ihan myönteiset.  

Toinen rata jonka liikennöintiaikaa pitäisi tarkistaa aikanaan on kehärata. Lentokentälle laskeutu koneita ympäri vuorokauden, joten olisi aihetta ajaa klo 0000-0500 ainakin yksi juna kerran tunnissa kehäradallakin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysymys on siitä että millaisen palvelutason kaupunkilaiset haluavat yön tai ainakin puolenyön paikkeen joukkoliikenteelle.


Metrohan ei kykene tarjoamaan millään lailla busseja parempaa palvelua yöliikenteenä. Kun vieressä kulkevalla Itäväylällä ei ole ha-liikennettä, bussit ovat nopeampi tapa matkusta jopa minkä hyvänsä metroasemaparin välillä. Ja vaihdottomuus pesee metron palvelutason asuinalueille mennen tullen.

Bussiliikenne on tietenkin mahdollista sen vuoksi, ettei kysyntää ole niin paljon, että sen hoitaminen busseilla tulisi ongelmaksi. Esimerkkisi urheilukisasta on kyse siitä, että on tarjottu busseja enemmän kapasiteettia. Mutta kuten Mikko Laaksonen totesi, edellytys on, että myös liityntäliikenne pyörii niin kauan kuin metro kulkee. Muuten metroasemilta ei pääse perille kuin kävellen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metrohan ei kykene tarjoamaan millään lailla busseja parempaa palvelua yöliikenteenä. Kun vieressä kulkevalla Itäväylällä ei ole ha-liikennettä, bussit ovat nopeampi tapa matkusta jopa minkä hyvänsä metroasemaparin välillä. Ja vaihdottomuus pesee metron palvelutason asuinalueille mennen tullen.


Nykyisen metron, joka alkaa keskustasta ja on vain n 20 km pitkä ja kulkee moottoritien/väylän kanssa rinnan, kohdalla tilanne on juuri tuo. Mutta jos metroverkosto olisi tuplasti pidempi ja kaikkialla ei kulkisi aina moottoritien kanssa rinnan, niin tilanne ei ole enää sama. 

Bussiliikennettä voi kanssa järjestä metron kanssa samanaikaisesti niin että reitit eivät kulje koko matkan toistensa vieressä. Metroliikennettä voisi hyvin pidentää esim klo 0100 asti, ja saman aikaan ajaa suoria busseja keskustasta itä-Helsinkiin Lahdentien ja Viikin kautta, jolloin samoja busseja käyttäisivät sekä viikkiläiset että ne kivikkolaiset, kontulalaiset ym jotka eivät halua käyttää yöllä metroa + liityntäbussia. Samalla syntyisi yhteys jolla pääsee yöllä Viikistä ja Vanhakaupungista itä-Helsingin lähiöihin, tarvitsematta kiertää vaihtaen keskustan kautta. Näiden bussilinjojen toinen pää olisi jossain metroasemalla jossa ne kävisivä kääntymässä napaten kyytiin ne jotka tulevat metrolla keskustasta, tai sitten ne risteäisivät metron kanssa Itiksesä ja jatkaisivat esim Ruohuvuoreen tai Laajasaloon. 

Juuri tuolla periaatteela rautatiepuolella radanvarsitaajamiin kulkevat yö- tai myöhäisillan bussit kulkevat. Lähtöpaikka keskustassa on sama sekä junalla että bussilla, ja bussi "kruisailee" lähiöissä ajaen ristiin rautatien kanssa monessakin kohtaan, pysähtyen monella asemalla vieden junalla tulleet koteihinsa. Jos tämä resepti onnistuu junissa, niin miksei se onnistu metrossa? 




> Bussiliikenne on tietenkin mahdollista sen vuoksi, ettei kysyntää ole niin paljon, että sen hoitaminen busseilla tulisi ongelmaksi. Esimerkkisi urheilukisasta on kyse siitä, että on tarjottu busseja enemmän kapasiteettia.


Niin. Onko vaihtoehto sitten ettei järjestetä massatapahtumia? Onhan rautatiepuolella nähty ettei junatkaan riitä, mutta se taas johtuu VR:n jäykkyydestä ettei ymmärretä lisätä vaunuja silloin kun tarvitaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Onko vaihtoehto sitten ettei järjestetä massatapahtumia? Onhan rautatiepuolella nähty ettei junatkaan riitä, mutta se taas johtuu VR:n jäykkyydestä ettei ymmärretä lisätä vaunuja silloin kun tarvitaan.


Kyllä se ole tapahtumanjärjestäjien suunnittelemattomuutta, jos ei kerrota ajoissa tarpeesta. Eivät junat riitä, jos ne tilataan (YTV:n luvalla ja kai kustannuksellakin) puoltatuntia tai tuntia väärään aikaan kulkuun. Iltaisin, jolloin tarpeita on, olisi kalustoakin ihan miten vain.

VR:n jäykkyys on tässä kyllä kirjoittajan omaa puppupuhetta, mutta sopinee entisen VR:läisen suuhun (tuosta asiastahan mainitsit jossain lähiajan kirjoituksessasi).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyisen metron, joka alkaa keskustasta ja on vain n 20 km pitkä ja kulkee moottoritien/väylän kanssa rinnan, kohdalla tilanne on juuri tuo. Mutta jos metroverkosto olisi tuplasti pidempi ja kaikkialla ei kulkisi aina moottoritien kanssa rinnan, niin tilanne ei ole enää sama.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Mutta vaikka metrorata olisi pidempi, jos asemavälit ovat edelleen yli kilometrin, tarvitaan yhä bussiliikennettä, jotta asemalta pääsee kotiin. Ja jos matka keskustasta kotikulmille on niin lyhyt, ettei metroliikenne nopeuta matkaa, liikennöintitalouden kanssa tilanne on sama kuin motarin varren metrolla: Ei kannata ajaa metrolla, kun bussit ovat halvempia.

Yöliikenteellä on jossain määrin erilainen luonne kuin päiväliikenteellä. Meillähän on edelleen sellainen tilanne, että illan ja yön vietto tapahtuu "kaupungissa" eli Helsingin keskustassa. Poikittaisen liikenteen tarve on silloin vähäistä. Säteittäinen raideliikenne olisi siis periaatteessa oikea ratkaisu, mutta liian raskaana metrona ei. Kun kapasiteettia ei tarvita päivälläkään, yöliikenteen vähäinen kysyntä tulee vielä kalliimmaksi. Esikaupunkeihin ulottuvalla raitioverkolla ei ole tätä ongelmaa, koska radan avoinna pito ei maksa, raitiovaunujen liikennöinti on busseja halvempaa ja tarjonta voidaan sovittaa kysyntään kuten busseillakin.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

> - Liityntäterminaaleista tulisi hyvin häiriöalttiita kohteita


Tuo on keskustalaista holhouspolitiikkaa. Maailmassa on useita kaupunkeja joissa metroja liikennöidään öiseen aikaan tai läpi yön. Tunnelbana Tukholmassa esimerkiksi, tai metro Kööpenhaminassa. Suomessakin lähi- ja kaupunkijunia liikennöidään öiseen aikaan, miksi ei siis metroa yhtä hyvin. Sillä on kaupunkilaisia palveleva tarkoitus että myöskin työllistävä vaikutus.

Kunnalisvaaleissa tulisi ottaa metron liikennöintiajan pidentäminen kysymykseksi. Itse ehdottaisin suoraan kahden tunnin lisäystä liikennöintiaikoihin, sekä tunnin aikaistamista. Yhteensä kolme tuntia lisäliikennettä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yöliikenteellä on jossain määrin erilainen luonne kuin päiväliikenteellä. Meillähän on edelleen sellainen tilanne, että illan ja yön vietto tapahtuu "kaupungissa" eli Helsingin keskustassa. Poikittaisen liikenteen tarve on silloin vähäistä. Säteittäinen raideliikenne olisi siis periaatteessa oikea ratkaisu, mutta liian raskaana metrona ei. Kun kapasiteettia ei tarvita päivälläkään, yöliikenteen vähäinen kysyntä tulee vielä kalliimmaksi.


Nyt esitin tilannetta joka on totta jo nyt monille ja muutaman vuoden päästä yhh useammille: Helsingissä ei vietetä iltaa ainoastaan keskustassa ja työpaikoiltakin tullaan kotiin yhä myöhemin, milloin mistäkin syystä. Niin säteittäiselle kuin poikittaiselle nopealle joukkoliikenteelle joka päättyy vasta puolenyön tienoilla alkaa silloin olla tarvetta. Jos metro tulevaisuudessa ajaa kaupungin poikki, niin silloin se on myös poikittainen yhteys. Eivät ihmiset silloin halua katsoa viimeisen metron perävaloja ja kulkea kahdella eri yöbussilla joiden välissä on pitkä odotusaika, jos töistä kotiin lähtö ajoittuu klo 2300 jälkeen, tai konsertti tai jalkapallo-ottelu kaupungin laitamilla kestää puolenyöhön. Euroopasta ei löydy kovin monta kaupunkia jossa metro menee kiinni jo klo 2300. Mainitsit Budapestin. Kulkeeko siellä edes raitiovaunu klo 2300 jälkeen? Entisen itäblokin maiden kaupungit lienevät ainoat, joissa metro ja käytännössä koko joukkoliikenne lakkaa kulkemasta silloin kun kunnon työläisten pitää olla  nukkumassa. 




> Esikaupunkeihin ulottuvalla raitioverkolla ei ole tätä ongelmaa, koska radan avoinna pito ei maksa, raitiovaunujen liikennöinti on busseja halvempaa ja tarjonta voidaan sovittaa kysyntään kuten busseillakin.


Jos esikaupunkiraitiotiellä on yksikin tunneli tai korkeatasoisempi terminaali, se joudutaan "pitämään auki" ja se "maksaa". Eiköhän se ole kustannussyystä kun useimmat Helsingin nykyisistäkin raitiolinjoista lopettaa kulkemisensa klo 2300. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä se ole tapahtumanjärjestäjien suunnittelemattomuutta, jos ei kerrota ajoissa tarpeesta. Eivät junat riitä, jos ne tilataan (YTV:n luvalla ja kai kustannuksellakin) puoltatuntia tai tuntia väärään aikaan kulkuun. Iltaisin, jolloin tarpeita on, olisi kalustoakin ihan miten vain.


Niitä lienee kolmenlaisia yleisötaphtumia. 
1) ne, joiden väkimäärä ja päättymisaika aika hyvin tiedetään ja joista ilmoitetaan VR:lle ja liikennelaitokselle
2) ne, joiden väkimäärä tai päättymisaika ei tiedetä ja joista ilmoitetaan VR:lle ja liikennelaitokselle
3) ne, joiden väkimäärä eikä päättymisaikaa tiedetä eikä ilmoiteta VR:lle eikä liikennelaitokselle

Junien kohdalla se ongelma on siinä että junat kulkevat hyvin harvoin, käytännössä vain kerran tunnissa, klo 2300 jälkeen. Lisäjuna vakiojunien välillä maksaa kaiketi aika paljon eikä niitä siksi laiteta turhan usein liikenteeseen. Lisäjunien suosio voi myös jäädä vähäiseksi, jos ihmiset eivät tiedä niiden kulkuajoista, ja kaikki tunkevat vakiojuniin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Budapestissa on nykyään erittäin hyvin kaupungin kattava ja pitkään likennöivä yölinjuriverkosto. Metro ja ratikat tosiaan lopettavat klo 23-24 välillä, pitäen siis yllä perinnettä kunnon työläisten nukkumaanmenoajasta  :Wink:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ainoa poikkeus on muistaakseni ollut yleisurheilun MM-kisojen aikana v 2005 jolloin liikennettä jatkettiin tunnilla.


Myös ilotulituksen SM-kilpailuiden takia viime vuoden elokuussa metroa liikennöitiin noin tunnin verran tavallista pitempään normaalein vuorovälein. 

Länsimetron myötä voisi tietenkin kokeilla varovasti esimerkiksi noin tunnilla pidennettyä liikennöintiä sekä metrolla että liityntälinjoilla ainakin viikonloppuisin. Arkiöisin matkustajamäärät ja kustannukset puoltanevat busseja.

----------


## sebastin

Viikonloppuisin Tunnelbana Tukholmassa kulkee pikkutunneille asti. Itse en ole siellä huomannut järjestyshäiriöitä. Tukholmalaiset varmaankin tietävät, mitkä seikat voisivat johtaa yöliikenteen loppumiseen tai harventamiseen.

En usko, että Helsingissä metron liikennöintiaikojen osalta tarvitsisimme Keskustalaista holhouspolitiikkaa.

----------


## Markku K

Muistakaa nyt kuitenkin ratakunnossapidon tarve. Rataa on huollettava ja korjattava useampana yönä viikossa. Nykyinen matkustajaliikennetön 4-5 tuntia on jo minimiaika minkä esim. kiskonvaihtotyöt vaativat.

Toisen raiteen käyttämistä junaliikenteelle ja toisen varaamista ratatöille en suosittele ainakaan niissä paikoissa joissa raiteet kulkevat vierekkäin. Työtä tekevä kaivinkone kääntyillessään on turvallisuusriski viereistä raidetta käyttävälle matkustajajunalle.
Yhdenraiteen ajo ei myöskään salli 5 minuutin vuoroväliä; vaihteita on sen verran harvassa ja vääränraiteen kulkutiet tavanomaista pidempiä.

Veikkaan, että pidennetyn liikennöintiajan käyttökulut eivät ole järkevässä suhteessa kuljetettuun matkustajamäärään nähden. Asemien vartioinnin ja siivouksen ohella kuljettajia tarvittaisiin enemmän kuin nyt, ja liikenteenohjaajia tarvittaisiin yövuoroon kaksi. Myöhemmin varikolle siivottaviksi ja huollettaviksi saapuvat junat vaatisivat varikon yövuoroon lisää huoltotyöntekijöitä. Jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muistakaa nyt kuitenkin ratakunnossapidon tarve. Rataa on huollettava ja korjattava useampana yönä viikossa. Nykyinen matkustajaliikennetön 4-5 tuntia on jo minimiaika minkä esim. kiskonvaihtotyöt vaativat.


Olisi kiinnostava tietää miten muualla maailmassa huoltotöistä selviydytään vaikka metro liikennöi arkisin n klo 0100 asti. Kuvittelisin että muualla kiskonvaihto- ja vastaavat isommat työt toteutetaan niin että suljetaan koko rataosuus pariksi viikoksi kesäloma-aikaan. Myös keskikaupunkien maanalaisten metrolinjojen korjaus onnistuu tosin paremmin sellaisissa miljoonakaupungeissa joissa on monta metrolinjaa, niin että kohteesta A kohteeseen B pääsee vaihtoehtoisilla linjoilla työmaakohta kiertäen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi kiinnostava tietää miten muualla maailmassa huoltotöistä selviydytään vaikka metro liikennöi arkisin n klo 0100 asti. Kuvittelisin että muualla kiskonvaihto- ja vastaavat isommat työt toteutetaan niin että suljetaan koko rataosuus pariksi viikoksi kesäloma-aikaan.


Juuri noin. Esim. Tukholmassa jonkun metron haaran korvaaminen kesällä bussiliikenteellä on ihan tavallista. Tänä vuonna vihreän linjan osuus Skärmarbrink - Farsta Strand suljetaan jo maaliskuussa 21 viikoksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tänä vuonna vihreän linjan osuus Skärmarbrink - Farsta Strand suljetaan jo maaliskuussa 21 viikoksi.


No kiva! Justiinsa saimme avovaimoni kanssa asunnon Gubbängenistä. Joudumme siis kesäksi liityntäliikenteen varaan. Taidanpa ottaa polkupyörän mukaani. Eihän sieltä näköjään ole kuin reilu kahden kilometrin matka T19:n asemalle.

----------


## sam

> Viikonloppuisin Tunnelbana Tukholmassa kulkee pikkutunneille asti. Itse en ole siellä huomannut järjestyshäiriöitä. Tukholmalaiset varmaankin tietävät, mitkä seikat voisivat johtaa yöliikenteen loppumiseen tai harventamiseen.


http://www.uutiskynnys.fi/uutiset/ul...ia-joulupyhina

Itse olen matkustanut öisin vain sinisen linjan rauhallisemmalla haaralla, mutta onpa sielläkin tullut pari kertaa vastaan jossain määrin "kuumottava" tilanne.

----------


## antaeus

> No kiva! Justiinsa saimme avovaimoni kanssa asunnon Gubbängenistä. Joudumme siis kesäksi liityntäliikenteen varaan. Taidanpa ottaa polkupyörän mukaani. Eihän sieltä näköjään ole kuin reilu kahden kilometrin matka T19:n asemalle.


Bussit tulevat ajamaan niin usein että en usko että tulette kärsimään siitä niin kovasti... 
Ruuhka-aikoina joiltakin asemilta tulee olemaan suoria linjoja Gullmarsplanille (jos en nyt aivan väärin muista lehtien ilmoituksista).

----------


## jpe

Itse kannatan metron liikennöintiajan pidennystä enemmän "T-banamaiseksi". Olen myös kuullut hyvin monien muiden nuorten kaipailevan metroa yöbussien vaihtoehdoksi - myös sellaisten, jotka asuvat ns. liityntäetäisyydellä metroasemasta.

Yöbussit, vaikka tarjoavatkin sen paljon puhutun suoran yhteyden, eivät ole läheskään niin mukavia kuin moni niitä vähemmän käyttänyt ehkä kuvittelee. Perjantai- ja lauantaiöisin ns. neljän ruuhkassa kotimatkasta ei ole edes takeita, sillä läheskään kaikki halukkaat eivät mahdu bussiin. Kellon lähestyessä neljää taistelu kotimatkapaikoista on armotonta, ja väistämättä hyvinkin monet jäävät Rautatientorille nuolemaan näppejään - puhumattakaan muista kantakaupungin alueen pysäkeistä, joiden ohi bussit joutuvat silloin tällöin kaasuttamaan kun kyytiin ei yksinkertaisesti enää mahdu.

Täpötäysissä busseissa ei matkustusmukavuuskaan ole aina kehuttavaa, varsinkaan jos määränpää on reitin loppupäässä. Siinä sitten seisotaan ikuisuus keskellä horjuvaa väkimassaa bussin kierrellessä kynnyksistä tärähdellen lähiöiden pikkuteitä.

Puuttumatta nyt metroon ja liityntään yleisesti tuntuu, että täällä usein korostetaan liikaa tuota liityntäliikennettä ja kolmensadan metrin etäisyyttä. Keskiverto baarista kotiin matkaava ei opettele harrastuksenaan aikatauluja ulkoa ja laadi laskelmia kompleksista matka-ajasta, vaan haluaa mahdollisimman yksinkertaisesti ja helposti kotiin. Päivittäistä työmatkaliikennettä suunnitelessa vallitsee hieman erilaiset säännöt.

----------


## Haltia

Et ole ainoa joka kaipailee metrolle yöliikennettä ainakin viikonloppuöiksi. Meillä lautakunnassa asiaa ei varsinaisesti ole käsitelty, mutta sivuttu kyllä, sillä armoton yödösärumba aiheuttaa jatkuvaa asiakaspalautetta. Idän suuntaan yömetroille olisi selkeää kysyntää ja automatisoinnin yhteydessä se todennäköisesti tulee olemaan konkreettisessa keskustelussa. Asiaa tosin varmasti sivutaan jo ennen sitä kun käsitellään taas Helsingin yöliikennettä kokonaisuutena, eikä pelkästään kaupunginosittain kuten tähän asti.

Hyvä kun tuli puheeksi, sillä muistaapahan taas epävirallisemmin tiedustella, että mitä viraston puolella asiasta on viime aikoina mietitty vai onko mietitty mitään.

----------


## Antero Alku

Jos HKL on vähääkään johdonmukainen, metron liikennöintiaikaa ei tulla pidentämään, vaan pikemminkin sitä pitäisi lyhentää. Siis jos on kysymys kustannuksista. Tyhjien junien ajaminen on oikeasti kallista, eikä siihen auta kuljettajien poistaminen. Kuljettajakulut ovat pari prosenttia metron liikennöintikuluista, automatisointi ja sen vaatima valvonta tulevat kalliimmiksi - vaikka lautakunnalle ja valtuustolle on muuta väitetty. Ja kuljettajia tai ei, asemien pitäminen auki ja kovennettu järjesteyksenvalvonta on myös kallis kustannus, jota ei tarvita lainkaan yöbussiliikenteessä.

Jpe:n kuvailemat ongelmat eivät poistu ajamalla metrolla aamuyöhön - ellei hyväksytä sitten sitä, että metron tarkoitus on vain lyhentää kävely- tai taksimatkaa. Jos sama määrä bussikapasiteettia kuin nyt on yölinjoissa on käytössä metron liityntäliikenteessä, tappelu paikasta bussissa siirtyy vain Rautatientorila Herttoniemeen, Itäkeskukseen, Vuosaareen ja Mellunmäkeen.

Olen kuullut henkilökunnalta tästä yöbussiasaista vuosikaudet, ja ihmettelen, miksi tilaajalla eli Helsingissä HKL:llä ei ole mitään halua lisätä tarjontaa kysyntää vastaavaksi. Täydellä pokalla ajettava yöbussihan tuottaa voittoa! Nafta ja huolto ovat yöllä saman hintaista kuin päivällä, ja bussit ovat ilmaisia, koska ne on hankittu ja ovat olemassa päiväliikennettä varten. Kuljettajalla lienee tuplapalkka, mutta kun tulot ovat vähintään 5-kertaiset päiväliikenteen käyttöasteeseen nähden, niin kyllä tuloilla katetaan sekä palkanlisä että normaali 50 %:n subventio.

Arvaan kyllä, että asiaa voidaan yritää kaataa sillä, että ostoliikenteessä joudutaan jokaisen linjan vaunupäivästä maksamaan eriskeen. Vaikka sama auto ajaa yö- ja päiväliikennettä. Mutta tätä selitystä ei tarvitse hyväksyä. Kysymys on siitä, miten kilpailutus tehdään. Jos ostetaan yhdessä esim. 95 ja 95N yhdellä aikataululla, vuoromäärällä ja kaupalla, niin ei siinä voi vaunupäivää kahteen kertaa rokottaa.

Koetapa Haltia saada asiaan vastaus!

Antero

----------


## Nrg

> Jos sama määrä bussikapasiteettia kuin nyt on yölinjoissa on käytössä metron liityntäliikenteessä, tappelu paikasta bussissa siirtyy vain Rautatientorila Herttoniemeen, Itäkeskukseen, Vuosaareen ja Mellunmäkeen.


Eihän tuon nyt ihan noinkaan pitäisi mennä, vaikkei ongelma täysin poistuisikaan; kyllähän se kapasiteetti kasvaa metroasema-päättäri -välillä, koska bussien ei tarvitse sahata Itäväylällä ja kantakaupungilla. Asia on tietysti eri, jos tarkoitit, että suhteellinen kapasiteetti on sama, eli tuolla metroasema-päättäri -välillä kulkee yhtä usein bussi kulki metro tai ei (eli kulkevien bussien määrää vähennettäisiin, jos metro liikkuisi). Sain kuitenkin käsityksen, että busseja olisi sama määrä käytössä.

Ja on toki ihmeellistä jos kysyntään ei vastata, jos kerran yöbussipaikoista saa oikein tapella.

----------


## Miska

> Olen kuullut henkilökunnalta tästä yöbussiasaista vuosikaudet, ja ihmettelen, miksi tilaajalla eli Helsingissä HKL:llä ei ole mitään halua lisätä tarjontaa kysyntää vastaavaksi. Täydellä pokalla ajettava yöbussihan tuottaa voittoa!


On HKL sentään jotain saanut aikaiseksi. Itä-Helsingin yöbussilinjastoa uudistettiin tässä taannoin. Nyt ajetaan samoja linjoja noin klo 23:30 - 5, kun ennen oli erilliset linjastot alkuyölle 23:30 - 2 ja aamuyölle 2 - 5. Samalla tarjontaa lisättiin viikonloppuöihin erityisesti aikavälille 0:30 - 2. Arkiöiden tarjontaa vastaavasti hieman leikattiin vastaamaan paremmin kysyntää. 

Vastaavanlaisia kehittämistoimia pitäisi toteuttaa muillakin alueilla. Erityisen tarpeellinen olisi kantakaupungin yölinja, joka kuljettaisi matkustajat keskustasta Kallioon ja Töölöön. Nyt nämä lyhyen matkan matkustajat täyttävät esikaupunkilinjojen bussit niin pahasti etteivät kaikki pidemmälle aikovat mahdu kyytiin. Jossain Pasilan korkeudella ja siitä eteenpäin esikaupunkilinjoilla sitten usein löytyykin jo istumapaikka kaikille. 

Jäljellejääneille 0N-linjoillekin on lisätty autoja, mutta nämä autot on "tuhlattu" siihen, että nyt yksi lähtö ajetaan jopa kolmella bussilla sen sijaan että vuoroväliä olisi typistetty esimerkiksi 20 minuuttiin tai eniten kierteleviä reittejä olisi jaettu kahdeksi nopeammaksi linjaksi. Sama tilanne on aamuyön seutulinjoillakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos sama määrä bussikapasiteettia kuin nyt on yölinjoissa on käytössä metron liityntäliikenteessä, tappelu paikasta bussissa siirtyy vain Rautatientorila Herttoniemeen, Itäkeskukseen, Vuosaareen ja Mellunmäkeen.


Joko metro on muuttunut niin huonosti palvelevaksi, ettei kukaan asu kävelyetäisyydellä asemilta?




> Täydellä pokalla ajettava yöbussihan tuottaa voittoa!


Jos täyteen ahdettuun bussiin mahtuu 100 matkustajaa ja kyytiin olisi haluamassa 102, niin ylimääräisen bussin laittaminen kahden matkustajan takia ei tuottaisi voittoa.




> Arvaan kyllä, että asiaa voidaan yritää kaataa sillä, että ostoliikenteessä joudutaan jokaisen linjan vaunupäivästä maksamaan eriskeen.


Eipä nuo yölinjojen autopäivähinnat ole päätähuimaavia. Tuntihinnat sen sijaan on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joko metro on muuttunut niin huonosti palvelevaksi, ettei kukaan asu kävelyetäisyydellä asemilta?


Ei se ole muuttunut miksikään, vaan on ihan sama kuin alusta asti. Jos 70 % matkustajista käyttää liityntää, niin aika heppoiseksi jää yöliikenne, joka toimii vain metron varassa.




> Jos täyteen ahdettuun bussiin mahtuu 100 matkustajaa ja kyytiin olisi haluamassa 102, niin ylimääräisen bussin laittaminen kahden matkustajan takia ei tuottaisi voittoa.


Siis kyydistä jäämisen ongelma onkin noin mitätön! Tästä aiheesta voisi kai keskustella asiallisestikin.




> Eipä nuo yölinjojen autopäivähinnat ole päätähuimaavia. Tuntihinnat sen sijaan on.


Minulla ei ole tässä sopimushintoja käytettävissäni, mutta koska ne ovat julkisia tietoja, voinet välittää tänne ainakin muutamia esimerkeiksi.

Oma arvioni perustuu yksinkertaiseen tilastotietoon. Joukkoliikenteen paikkatarjonnan käyttöaste on Helsingissä muistaakseni 20 %. Ja mehän tiedämme, että lipputulot kattavat puolet kuluista. Tehtyä nousua kohden lipputuloja kertyy noin 50 snt. Jos yöbussissa on 40 %:n käyttöaste, se kattaa kulunsa keskimääräisen tilaston perusteella. Jos siinä on 100 %:n käyttöaste tai täyteen ahdettuna vielä enemmän, ehkä 120 % (100 hlö 83 hlö:n bussissa), tulot ovat keskiarvon perusteella jopa 3 x kulut.

Yöliikenteessä kuljettajalle maksetaan enemmän ja liikennöitsijäkin perii enemmän. Kuljettajakulut ovat bussiliikenteessä luokkaa 40 % kokonaiskulusta ja vaunupäivät 30 %. Todellisuudessa vaunupäivä on ilmainen, joten tuplahinta tunneista tarkoittaa, että kulut nousevat 10 %. Se on paljon vähemmän kuin tulojen kasvu 200 % suuremmiksi päiväkuluihin nähden. Eli tuntihinnassa on vielä varaa olla reilusti korkeampi ja silti yöliikenne tuottaa voittoa.

Ja tässä ei ole vielä otettu huomioon sitä, että yöliikenteen lipputulo on nousua kohden suurempi kuin keskimääräinen. Esim. suuri osa maksaa kertalipulla ja yötaksaa. Eli huomattavasti enemmän kuin 50 snt.

Nämä nyt olivat vain päässälaskuja. Jos on halua todistella, että kirjoitan taas roskaa ja kahden laiturille jäävän sureminen on turhaa ja heidän kuljettamisensa joukkoliikenteellä ei kannata, niin sopii sitten esittää paremmat laskelmat.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän tuon nyt ihan noinkaan pitäisi mennä, vaikkei ongelma täysin poistuisikaan; kyllähän se kapasiteetti kasvaa metroasema-päättäri -välillä, koska bussien ei tarvitse sahata Itäväylällä ja kantakaupungilla.


Arvelin, että tarkoitus oli vähentää yöliikenteen kustannuksia ajamalla metrolla. Jos sama bussi- ja kuljettajamäärä sijoitettaisiinkin liityntälinjoille, metron liikennöinti olisikin kokonaisuudessaan lisäkustannusta. Joka tietenkin olisi hinta kasvaneesta yöliikenteen kapasiteetista.

Epäilenpä vain, että yöliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvattaminen tulee halvemmaksi lisäämällä suoria bussivuoroja ja myös suorien linjojen määrää niin, että palvelu käytetään tehokkaammin kuin kierrättämällä turhaan asiakkaita matkan varren lähiöissä. Mainittu lisäautojen sijoittaminen samalle vuorolle on todellakin tuhlausta. Fiksumpaa on jakaa eri paikkoihin matkustavat omille linjoilleen tai tarjota enemmän vuoroja.

Antero

----------


## Joona

> Ei se ole muuttunut miksikään, vaan on ihan sama kuin alusta asti. Jos 70 % matkustajista käyttää liityntää, niin aika heppoiseksi jää yöliikenne, joka toimii vain metron varassa.


Mistä tuo 70% luku oikein tulee? Itse en ainakaan onnistunut löytämään tilastoja, joista saisi tuollaisia lukuja ulos. Etsintäni tuloksena päädyin tällä foorumilla aiemmin esitettyyn Helsingin sisäisten bussilinjojen nousumäärätilastoon vuodelta 2004 sekä HKL:n sivuilla olevaan metroasemien nousijamäärät -tilastoon. Metron liityntälinjojen yhteenlaskettu nousumäärä tuolloin oli 62483 ja Itä-Helsingin metroasemien yhteenlaskettu nousumäärä 90440. Yksinkertaistamalla tilanne sellaiseksi, että kaikki matkat tapahtuvat välillä kantakaupunki - Itä-Helsinki voidaan laskea liitynnällisten matkojen osuus. Näin ollen metromatkojen määrä on kaksinkertainen nousulukuun nähden eli 180880. Liitynnällisten matkojen osuus on tällöin 62483/180880 eli 34,5%.

Malliin sisältyy toki useita virhelähteitä: Linjoilla 54, 54B, 58, 58B, 78, 79, 519, 519A, 520 ja 550 tehtäviä liityntämatkoja ei oteta huomioon. Toisaalta liityntälinjoilla tehtävät matkat, joihin ei liity metromatkaa ovat mukana laskussa. Huomiotta jäävät myös Itä-Helsingin sisäiset matkat, joihin sisältyy kaksi liityntäbussimatkaa ja metromatka vääristävät tilastoa entisestään. Myös oletus siitä, että metrolla asemalta x lähtenyt palaa asemalle x ei pidä kaikkien matkustajien kohdalla paikkaansa. Virheläitä on kumpaankin suuntaan eivätkä ne mielestäni ole kovinkaan suuria matkojen kokonaismääriin nähden, joten karkea malli näyttänee ihan hyvin suuntaa liityntämatkojen osuudesta.

En näiden tilastojen valossa käsitä, miten todellinen luku voisi olla 70%, ellei sitten yksinkertaisesti ole jaettu liityntälinjojen nousumäärää itä-helsingin metroasemien nousumäärällä, mikä ei tunnu järkevältä, koska bussimatkoista lasketaan kaikki, mutta metromatkoista kantakaupungista itään saapuvia ei lasketa mukaan.

Ja sitten itse aiheesta: Näin itähelsinkiläisenä nuorena tulee yöliikennettäkin käytettyä melko usein. Pääsääntöisesti tuo suorat yöbussit palvelevat hyvin, mutta matka-ajan ennustaminen on vaikeaa. Välillä Rautatientorilta pääsee kotiovelle 97N:llä metroyhteyttä nopeammin ja välillä hitaammin. Metron kanssa Rautatientori on 25-30 minuutin päässä. Yöbussilla pitäisi kestää noin 20 minuuttia. Nopeusennätyksenä on ollut 15 minuuttia ja hitaimmillaan on mennyt noin tunti. Tavallisesti melko tyhjällä bussilla pääsee kotiin noin 20 minuutissa ja täydemmällä menee sitten runsas puoli tuntia. Arkiöinä yöbussi palvelee loistavasti ja ei noissa viikonlopun hitaammissakaan vuoroissa ole valittamista, jos ei seisomaan joudu. Sen sijaan erityisten tapahtumailtojen yöbussiliikennettä pitäisi ehdottomasti korvata metrolla. Ainakin uudenvuoden, vapun ja taiteiden yön aikaan pitäisi metron kulkea pikkutunneille asti. Tänäkin uutenavuotena kahdella telibussilla ajettu vuoro jätti matkustajia jo Rautatientorilla pihalle odottamaan, kunhan ensin oltiin jo lähdöstä 20 minuuttia myöhässä vaikka bussi saapui laituriin ennen lähtöaikaa. Hitaasti lastattavat ja ahtaat bussit eivät sovellu vilkkaimpien öiden liikenteeseen. Helpottaisihan se melkoisesti bussien ruuhkia, jos 70% matkustajista pääsee kävelemään metroasemalta kotiinsa.

----------


## kemkim

> Ei se ole muuttunut miksikään, vaan on ihan sama kuin alusta asti. Jos 70 % matkustajista käyttää liityntää, niin aika heppoiseksi jää yöliikenne, joka toimii vain metron varassa.


Yöllä kävellään mieluummin pidempiäkin matkoja metroasemilta kotiin, sillä sitä ei tarvitse tehdä joka päivä ja hilpeä olotila edistää etenkin lämpimällä säällä halukkuutta kävelyyn. Lisäksi voidaan käyttää taksia lähimmältä metroasemalta kotiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minulla ei ole tässä sopimushintoja käytettävissäni, mutta koska ne ovat julkisia tietoja, voinet välittää tänne ainakin muutamia esimerkeiksi.


YTV:n liikennöintisuunnitelmasta löytyy kaikki YTV:n sopimushinnat. Niistä voi päätellä yöliikenteen ja normaaliliikenteen kustannuseron myös Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä.

Veikkaisin, että yöliikenne kokonaisuudessaan kattaa kustannuksensa lipputuloilla, mutta uusia lähtöjä lisätessä tulee tuo ongelma, että lisälähdöt eivät välttämättä ole taloudellisesti itsekannattavia. Vastaavaa ongelmaa on pääkaupunkiseudun lisäksi myös ns. itsekannattavassa liikenteessä. Helsingissä yöliikenteen tarjonta on kuitenkin mitoitettu niin, että normaalitilanteessa kaikki mahtuvat kyytiin, mutta vilkkaampina iltoina ei.

Minäkin uskon, että mahdollinen yöliikenteen lisääminen on halvempaa lisäämällä busseja kuin jatkamalla metroliikennettä. Yötaksan aikaan metroon pitäisi vielä järjestää lähijunien kaltainen porttirahastus kantakaupungin asemille, ettei pummilla menijöiden määrästä tulisi kohtuuton.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minäkin uskon, että mahdollinen yöliikenteen lisääminen on halvempaa lisäämällä busseja kuin jatkamalla metroliikennettä. Yötaksan aikaan metroon pitäisi vielä järjestää lähijunien kaltainen porttirahastus kantakaupungin asemille, ettei pummilla menijöiden määrästä tulisi kohtuuton.


Olisiko sellaisessa kompromississa järkeä että metro kulkisi yöllä vain Itäkeskukseen asti ja yöbussien lähtöasema siirtyisi Rautatientorilta Itäkeskukseen?

Porttirahastushan on yöaikaan käytössä rautatiepuolella, ja siitä on ilmeisesti pekästään hyviä kokemuksia. Tosin se toimii vain Helsingin päärautatieasemalla.




> Yöllä kävellään mieluummin pidempiäkin matkoja metroasemilta kotiin, sillä sitä ei tarvitse tehdä joka päivä ja hilpeä olotila edistää etenkin lämpimällä säällä halukkuutta kävelyyn. Lisäksi voidaan käyttää taksia lähimmältä metroasemalta kotiin.


Näin on toimittu iät ja ajat rautateiden varsilla. Tosin joissakin lähiöissä vaanii nurkkien takana hämäräporukkaa jotka ryöstävät tms uhkailevat viimeisiltä junilta kävellen kotiin palaavia juhlijoita, josten siksi se taksi on monasti turvallisin valinta, pari kilometriä pirssillä kotiin maksaa pikkurahan siihen verrattuna mitä maksaisi Helsingin keskustasta asti.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisiko sellaisessa kompromississa järkeä että metro kulkisi yöllä vain Itäkeskukseen asti ja yöbussien lähtöasema siirtyisi Rautatientorilta Itäkeskukseen?


Mitä ideaa siinä olisi? Kulosaaren, Herttoniemen, Siilitien ja Itäkeskuksen metroasemille pääsee ihan hyvin yöbusseillakin. Herttoniemeen asti yöbussien vuorovälikin on varsin tiheä. Metroliikenteeseen siirtyminen vain nostaisi kustannuksia ja pidentäisi vuoroväliä yöbussien yhteisellä osuudella.

----------


## TheKraken

Jos miettii, että liikenne jatkuisi itiksestä eteenpäin, niin tällöin tiheys haaroilla olisi aika olematon. Jos olettaa vaikka, että vuorovälit yöliikenteessä olisivat metrolla 20 minuuttia (joka jo tarkoittaisi aika montaa junaa + kuskia töissä) niin tällöin Mellunmäkeen menijöillä odottelu voisi venyä jopa 40 minuuttiin.

Metroliikenteessä kun ollaan totuttu tähän "aikatauluttomaan" kulkemiseen hyvin pitkälti, niin tuo söisi mainetta kätevänä kulkuvälineenä. Kun kerran päivälläkin voi vaan kävellä metroon ja se tulee aina suht sopivasti, niin miksei sitten yölläkin?

Olisihan se oikeasti kätevää, mutta _huomattavasti_ kallimpaa busseihin nähden. Vaikka liikkeellä olisi vain yksi juna, niin tällöinkin tarvitaan väkeä valvomoon sekä huoltopuolelle ongelmatapauksia varten. Bussiliikennöintiin kun tarvitaan vain bussi ja kuljettaja. Energiatehokkaampaakin bussilla ajelu varmasti on.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä ideaa siinä olisi? Kulosaaren, Herttoniemen, Siilitien ja Itäkeskuksen metroasemille pääsee ihan hyvin yöbusseillakin. Herttoniemeen asti yöbussien vuorovälikin on varsin tiheä. Metroliikenteeseen siirtyminen vain nostaisi kustannuksia ja pidentäisi vuoroväliä yöbussien yhteisellä osuudella.


Eivätkö yöbussit nytkin lähde samalla minuuuttilukemalla, tai melkein, ja sitten on pitkä tauko seuraavien yöbussien lähtöön?

Mitä ehdotuksellani ajoin takaa, että sitten joskus n 10 v päästä ehkä, jos länsimetrokin on käytössä, on öiseen aikaan liikkujia varmasti enemmän kuin nyt. Ei nyt katsota ensin sitä mitä se maksaa, vaan sitä millaisen palvelun joukkolikennejärjestelmä haluaa tarjota esim ilta- ja keskiyön, klo 2300-0100 väliseen aikaan liikkuville, joista läheskään kaikki eivät ole tulossa juhlimasta, ja kaikki eivät ole menossa keskustasta pois, vaan myös toisen suuntaan, sekä lähiöstä lähiöön. Onko sillon parempi että jatketaan kuin nyt, että lähiöstä lähiöön on aina mentävä keskustan kautta jossa on aina vaihdettava bussia ja odotetava sitä toista bussia erikseen, vai pystyisikö metro tarjoamaan mahdollisuuden kulkea kaupungin läpi kuten muun maailman metropoleissa on mahdollista. 

Ehdotin että Itäkeskus olisi yömetron toinen määränpää. Toinen olisi  luonnollisesti Tapiola. Tällä akselilla luulisi että matkustajia on aina riittävästi myös yöaikaan, kun otetan huomioon myös kantakaupungin sisällä liikkujat. Näistä pääteasemista kulkevien yöbussien aikataulut synkattaisiin niin että kaikki bussit lähtisivät aina metrojunan saapumisen jälkeen, niin ei odotusaika jäisi turhan pitkäksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä tuo 70% luku oikein tulee?


Taitaa olla perimmältään 1990-luvun alun seudun liikennetutkimuksesta. Siinä on kysytty eri välineiden matkustajilta, kuinka monta vaihtoa he matkallaan tekevät. Tulokset on ryhmitelty ei yhtään, yksi ja kaksi tai enemmän. Enemmän on tainnut olla niin pieni ryhmä, että on ollut järkevää yhdistää kahden vaihdon tekijöihin.

Olen tiedustellut tuoreempaa tietoa sekä HKL:stä että YTV:stä jo vuosia sitten, mutta tuloksetta. Syynä taitaa olla se, että matkakortin kanssa luultiin saatavan tämä tieto ilman haastatteluja, mutta näinhän ei ole, kun lippu on rekisteröitävä vain busseissa.

Toivottavasti nyt meneillään olevassa seudun liikennetutkimuksessa saadaan tuoreempaa tietoa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eivätkö yöbussit nytkin lähde samalla minuuuttilukemalla, tai melkein, ja sitten on pitkä tauko seuraavien yöbussien lähtöön?


Suosittelen katsomaan idän yöbussien aikatauluja ja kommentoimaan sitten uudestaan.




> Onko sillon parempi että jatketaan kuin nyt, että lähiöstä lähiöön on aina mentävä keskustan kautta jossa on aina vaihdettava bussia ja odotetava sitä toista bussia erikseen


Metro tarjoaisi nykyisiin yöbusseihin verrattuna vaihdottomat yhteydet vain Kamppiin ja Ruoholahteen. Kampista on vielä sen verran lyhyt kävelymatka, että yhden aseman takia ei mielestäni ole järkevää käynnistää metron yöliikennettä.

Länsimetron tapauksessa koko tilanne on siinä mielessä erilainen, että länsimetro ei mene tiukasti Länsiväylän vieressä, vaan metrolinja palvelisi kerralla useampaa aluetta kuin Länsiväylää menevät bussit. Silloin toki liikennettä olisi oltava pidemmälle kuin Tapiolaan. Ehkä yöliikennettä voisi harkita sitten, kun länsimetro ulottuu Kivenlahteen asti.

----------


## Haltia

Jännä ilmiö keskustelussa, että kukaan ei tunnu muistavan HKL:n linjausta edistää ja lisätä nimenomaan raideliikennettä. Eli vaikka bussiliikenne sitten olisi saman hintaista tai halvempaa, suunnan luulisi virastossa olevan "ekologisista" syistä luontevasti raideliikenne. Jos miettii aiemman suunnittelujohtajan Vepsäläisen Sepon "lopputyötä" eli Isoa liityntää, tuntuisi itsestään selvältä, että myös yöliikenne muuttuisi nimenomaan raiderunkolinjoihin nojautuvaksi liityntäliikenteeksi kuten idän päiväliikenne.

(HUOM: tällä en ota kantaa puoleen tai toiseen Ison liitynnän osalta, mutta koska se tietyllä tavalla on HKL:n tulevaisuuden suunnannäyttäjänä toistaiseksi, odottaisi myös muiden ratkaisujen olevan sen kanssa linjassa  :Smile: 

Kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, idän yöliikennehän uudistettiin jo ja odotan mielenkiinnolla mitä virastolla on sanottavaa lopusta. Se kun on käynyt selväksi että tarjonta ei kohtaa kysyntää, kun itsestään selvä toimenpide on kahden kolmen bussin lähdön sijaan lisätä lähtöjen määrää. Uskomatonta, että tarjolla on matkustajia (=rahaa), jotka jätetään yöstä toiseen laiturille ja taksijonoihin.. Yöliikenteessä jos jossain luulisi olevan helppoa päättää lisäyksistä, kun ne eivät ole kysynnän ansiosta kustannuskysymyksiä.

Kuljemme kohti 24/7 yhteiskuntaa, joten on melko oletettavaa, että joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuus jollain aika-akselilla Helsingissäkin on Berliinin tavoin ympärivuorokautinen joukkoliikenne. Etenkin jos kunnat ovat yhdistymässä.

Olen todennut tämän jo aiemmin ja totean uudestaan: on hyvä asia, että lautakunnassa istuu tällä kaudella useita henkilöitä, jotka todella ovat Helsingissä yöliikennettä käyttäneet ja siten varsin "hands on" asian suhteen  :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Idän yöliikenne vaikuttaa nyt hyvältä. Eräänä perjantaina tein noin 1:30 lähtöä Rautatientorilta, ja joku tuli kysymään 90N (muistaakseni) aikataulua. Aiemmin tiedossa olisi ollut 1:30 lähdöstä myöhästyneelle reilunpuoleinen odotus ennen varsinaisen yöliikenteen käynnistymistä. Nyt selviää vartin odotuksella. 

Metron liikennöintiaika on nykyisellään ihan järkevä. Aloitusaika on hieman myöhäinen muiden kaupunginosien liikenteen alkamisaikaan nähden. Tällä hetkellä aamulla ennen metroa idästä on vain yksi bussilähtö Rautatientorille. Kerran menin sillä Kontulasta ja matkustajia riitti. Voisi olla syytä harkita muutaman muunkin N-vuoron ajamista siinä aamuviiden pintaan.

Voisiko koko pääkaupunkiseudulla ajatella normaaleiden bussilinjojen liikennöinnin päättyvän noin 23 aikaan? Tekemällä samalla tavalla kuin Itä-Helsingissä saataisiin järkevät N-reitit, joihin nojaten voisi sitten hoitaa viikonloppuöinä myös yöliikenne.

----------


## kemkim

> Suosittelen katsomaan idän yöbussien aikatauluja ja kommentoimaan sitten uudestaan.


Kyllä ainakin Rautatientorilta lähtevät siinä puolenyön jälkeen aika samalla minuutilla kaikki. 1:35 on ainakin iso letka busseja ja sen jälkeen lähtee vain joku yksittäinen seutulinja 1:45, tuohon tyyliin. Vähän tasaisemmin voisi niitä lähtöaikoja ripotella, etteivät kaikki lähde puolen tunnin välein isona jonona. Läpi yön saisi olla jotain harvaa liikennettä ainakin keskustassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä ainakin Rautatientorilta lähtevät siinä puolenyön jälkeen aika samalla minuutilla kaikki.


Osaat varmaan antaa esimerkkejä? Kun minä katson aikatauluja, niin idän yölinjoilla ainoat isommat ryppäät ovat 1.30 ja 1.35, kun viimeiset normaaliliikenteen bussit lähtevät.

----------


## kemkim

> Osaat varmaan antaa esimerkkejä? Kun minä katson aikatauluja, niin idän yölinjoilla ainoat isommat ryppäät ovat 1.30 ja 1.35, kun viimeiset normaaliliikenteen bussit lähtevät.


Tarkoitin yleisesti ottaen Rautatientorin busseja, en vain idän linjoja. Myöhään illalla tuo 1:30 on ainakin, jolloin lähtee paljon busseja. Miksi juuri 1:30 lähtevät kaikki, mitä silloin tapahtuu?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jännä ilmiö keskustelussa, että kukaan ei tunnu muistavan HKL:n linjausta edistää ja lisätä nimenomaan raideliikennettä. Eli vaikka bussiliikenne sitten olisi saman hintaista tai halvempaa, suunnan luulisi virastossa olevan "ekologisista" syistä luontevasti raideliikenne.


Vika on siinä, että raideliikenne tarkoittaa käytännössä seudulle liian raskasta metroa. Se ei ole ekologista eikä ympristöystävällistä eikä taloudellista. Itä-Helsingissä päiväliikennekin on kalliimpaa kuin pelkkä bussiliikenne, kun otetaan huomioon raskaan raideliikenteen kaikki kulut, ei ainoastaan metrojunien ajamista. Sama on tulos länsimetrosta: Metro ja liityntäliikenne maksavat noin 6,5 miljoonaa vuodessa enemmän kuin bussiliikenne. Eikä tämä edes ole vähän vaan noin 13 %:n nousu pelkkään bussiliikenteeseen nähden. Ja tässä luvussa ei ole vielä mukana radan ja asemien hintaa!




> Jos miettii aiemman suunnittelujohtajan Vepsäläisen Sepon "lopputyötä" eli Isoa liityntää, tuntuisi itsestään selvältä, että myös yöliikenne muuttuisi nimenomaan raiderunkolinjoihin nojautuvaksi liityntäliikenteeksi kuten idän päiväliikenne.
> (HUOM: tällä en ota kantaa puoleen tai toiseen Ison liitynnän osalta, mutta koska se tietyllä tavalla on HKL:n tulevaisuuden suunnannäyttäjänä toistaiseksi, odottaisi myös muiden ratkaisujen olevan sen kanssa linjassa


Olen kyllä pannut merkille joidenkin innostuksen Isoon liityntään, mutta eikö tulevaisuuden suuret strategiat pitäisi perustella ja käsitellä vähintään lautakunnissa ja mieluiten kustannusvaikutustensa vuoksi valtuustossa? Me olemme Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa ja lautakunnassa työstäneet pari vuotta Helsingin maankäytön strategiaa. Se ei siis ole ainoastaan yhden virastopäällikön eläkkeelle lähteneen alaisen huitaisu, josta eläkkeelle lähtijä ei edes joudu minkäänlaiseen vastuuseen.

Yöliikenteen hoidosta maailman kaupungeissa näyttä siltä, että siellä, missä raskaan raideliikenteen rinnalla on olemassa merkittävä pintaliikenne (bussit tai ratikka), metro pannaan yöksi kiinni. Metro pidetään auki, jos sille ei ole vaihtoehtoja. Sen sijaan ratikat ajavat myöhäänkin.

Kaikkialla on sama tilanne: Yöliikenteen kysyntä ei vastaa metron suuren kapasiteetin suurta hintaa. Viimekädessä se ei taida olla edes ympäristöystävällistä ajaa metrojunia lähes tyhjinä. Yhden vaunuparin energiankulutus on noin 1,5 kertaa bussin kulutus ja päälle tulee radan ja asemien energiankäyttö. En ole tätä kuitenkaan tarkemmin laskenut.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yöliikenteen hoidosta maailman kaupungeissa näyttä siltä, että siellä, missä raskaan raideliikenteen rinnalla on olemassa merkittävä pintaliikenne (bussit tai ratikka), metro pannaan yöksi kiinni. Metro pidetään auki, jos sille ei ole vaihtoehtoja. Sen sijaan ratikat ajavat myöhäänkin.


Niin pannaan useimmiten yöksi kiinni, mutta ainakin tunnin, pari myöhemin kuin meillä, riippumatta siitä onko tarjolla myös pintaliikennettä vai ei. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MrArakawa

> Keskusteltiin asian yhteydessä myös metron yöliikenteestä ja saimme jälleen kuulla, että näillä määrillä olisi kannattavaa kyllä liikennöidä esim. viikonloppuöisin, mutta asemien aukipitämisen kustannukset olisivatkin sitten aivan toinen juttu


Kustannuksia voisi leikata yöaikaan pitämällä auki vain tärkeimmät asemat, joiden välillä kulkevat suurimmat massat. Keskustassa riittäisivät Kamppi, Rautatientori ja Sörnäinen, idässä Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus ja Kontula/Vuosaari.

----------


## ess

> Kustannuksia voisi leikata yöaikaan pitämällä auki vain tärkeimmät asemat, joiden välillä kulkevat suurimmat massat. Keskustassa riittäisivät Kamppi, Rautatientori ja Sörnäinen, idässä Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus ja Kontula/Vuosaari.


Tuskin kylmien asemien (Kulosaari ja Siilitie) aukipitämisestä tulisi merkittäviä lisäkustannuksia. Nehän ovat samantyylisiä kuin lähijunien seisakkeet. Sen sijaan esmes Rautatientorin voisi sulkea, koska rinnakkaista palvelua on.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tuskin kylmien asemien (Kulosaari ja Siilitie) aukipitämisestä tulisi merkittäviä lisäkustannuksia. Nehän ovat samantyylisiä kuin lähijunien seisakkeet. Sen sijaan esmes Rautatientorin voisi sulkea, koska rinnakkaista palvelua on.


Metron kaikki asemat ovat kuitenkin sellaisia, ettei niihin ainakaan periaatteessa pääse kuin aukioloaikoina, toisin kuin lähijunien seisakkeet, joille voi käppäillä milloin vain. Eli jonkun täytyy Siilitielläkin käydä sulkemassa paikat, suoritettava valvonta yms., joskin varmasti suuret maanalaiset asemat ovat kalliimpia kuin idän ulkolaiturit. Rautatientoria en lähtisi välttämättä sulkemaan, koska keskustan juhlijoille se lienee luonnollisin paikka hypätä metroon ja kotiin idänsuuntaan.  Mieluummin sitten vaikka Sörkkä kiinni.

----------


## kouvo

> Keskusteltiin asian yhteydessä myös metron yöliikenteestä ja saimme jälleen kuulla, että näillä määrillä olisi kannattavaa kyllä liikennöidä esim. viikonloppuöisin, mutta asemien aukipitämisen kustannukset olisivatkin sitten aivan toinen juttu


Olipas taas harvinaisen järkevää keskustelua. Asemien aukiolo on käsittääkseni suhteellisen olennainen asia metron toiminnan kannalta. Vai olisiko kannattavan liikenteen näkökulmasta syytä ajattaa väsyneitä juhlijoita edestakas tynkämetrossa kunnes asemat aamulla avautuvat? 





> Kustannuksia voisi leikata yöaikaan pitämällä auki vain tärkeimmät asemat, joiden välillä kulkevat suurimmat massat. Keskustassa riittäisivät Kamppi, Rautatientori ja Sörnäinen, idässä Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus ja Kontula/Vuosaari.


Kuolleena syntynyt ajatus.

----------


## antaeus

> Olipas taas harvinaisen järkevää keskustelua. Asemien aukiolo on käsittääkseni suhteellisen olennainen asia metron toiminnan kannalta. Vai olisiko kannattavan liikenteen näkökulmasta syytä ajattaa väsyneitä juhlijoita edestakas tynkämetrossa kunnes asemat aamulla avautuvat? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuolleena syntynyt ajatus.


Olen samaa mieltä!

Eiköhän se olisi aivan hölmö ajatus jos osa asemista olisi kiinni vaikka matkustajia on?!
Eiköhän Suomella joka on yksi mailman rikkaimmista valtioista olisi varaa pitää asemia jotka jo ovat olemassa auki koko liikennevuorokauden.
Eri asia olisi tietenkin jos joku asema olisi jollain teollisuusalueella jossa kukaan ei asu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Muistuipa tässä mieleen, että jokin aika sitten Länsi-metro -keskustelussa tuli esiin että itse asiassa asemat kuluttavat jonkin verran enemmän energiaa kuin metron liikennöinti. Siis voi hyvinkin olla, että itse metrojunan ajaminen yöaikaan voisi ollakin ihan järkevää, mutta asemia ei kannata todellakaan pitää auki. Suuri kustannus taitaa olla liukuportaiden pyörittäminen. Ehkäpä mahdollinen kuvio voisi olla sellainen, että Keskikaupungin isot maanalaiset asemat olisivat suljettuina Rautatieasemaa lukuunottamatta mutta asemat Kalasatamasta itään päin olisivat kaikki auki. Tätä tukisi sekin, että yöaikaan matkustustarve on päivää paljon selkeämmin aivan ydinkeskustasta lähiöihin. Kantakaupungissa asuvat juhlijat voivat tulla koteihinsa raitiovaunulla kuten nytkin.

Suurin ongelma taitaa kuitenkin olla se, että turhan moni Itä-Helsinkiläinen on liityntäliikenteen varassa, toisin kuin vaikkapa Tukholmassa, joten itään päin täytyy joka tapauksessa pyörittää jonkinlaista yöbussiliikennettä, mistä seuraa että metron yöliikenne olisi pitkälti vain lisäkulu ilman varsinaista palvelun parantumista. Jos metroasemien ympäristöihin saadaan täydennysrakentamista, tilanne tietenkin muuttuu.

----------


## antaeus

> Muistuipa tässä mieleen, että jokin aika sitten Länsi-metro -keskustelussa tuli esiin että itse asiassa asemat kuluttavat jonkin verran enemmän energiaa kuin metron liikennöinti. Siis voi hyvinkin olla, että itse metrojunan ajaminen yöaikaan voisi ollakin ihan järkevää, mutta asemia ei kannata todellakaan pitää auki. Suuri kustannus taitaa olla liukuportaiden pyörittäminen. Ehkäpä mahdollinen kuvio voisi olla sellainen, että Keskikaupungin isot maanalaiset asemat olisivat suljettuina Rautatieasemaa lukuunottamatta mutta asemat Kalasatamasta itään päin olisivat kaikki auki. Tätä tukisi sekin, että yöaikaan matkustustarve on päivää paljon selkeämmin aivan ydinkeskustasta lähiöihin. Kantakaupungissa asuvat juhlijat voivat tulla koteihinsa raitiovaunulla kuten nytkin.
> 
> Suurin ongelma taitaa kuitenkin olla se, että turhan moni Itä-Helsinkiläinen on liityntäliikenteen varassa, toisin kuin vaikkapa Tukholmassa, joten itään päin täytyy joka tapauksessa pyörittää jonkinlaista yöbussiliikennettä, mistä seuraa että metron yöliikenne olisi pitkälti vain lisäkulu ilman varsinaista palvelun parantumista. Jos metroasemien ympäristöihin saadaan täydennysrakentamista, tilanne tietenkin muuttuu.


Onko 'juhlioiden' osuus tosiaan niin suuri Hesan yöliikenteessä kuin se kuulostaa ainakin tällä forumilla?
Täällä Tukhomassa kun itse olen käyttänyt junia öisin (01 jälkeen) niin suurin osa ihmisistä on ihan 'tavallisia' joko syömässä tai leffassa käyneitä ihmisiä, niin nuorehkoja kuin 50+. 
Tottahan toki osa on ollut 'rilluttelemassa' ja iloisia mieleltään mutta suurin osa matkustajistä eivät olleet erityisen kännissä ja joskus tunnelma on ollut ihan kuin ruuhka-aikana ja on ollut vaikea löytää istumapaikkaa, jos olisi menossa niin pitkälle että tarvitsi istuakin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ehkeipä sentään. En tosin ole nimen omaan Helsingissä ollut tuohon aikaan liikkeellä kovinkaan usein, mutta tuskinpa tilanne paljoa eroaa Tampereesta. Taikka Tukholmasta. Eiköhän tuohon 'juhlijoihin' lasketa mukaan muutkin huvittelijat kuin baarikärpäset. Joka tapauksessa tuohon aikaan suurin osa kulkijoista on vapaa-ajan viettäjiä jotka tulevat keskustasta koteihinsa taikka kotoaan keskustaan. Sama kuin baareihin pätee myös elokuvateattereihin ja  ravintoloihin: ne sijaitsevat paljon keskitetymmällä alueella kuin työpaikat. Helsingissä pitkälti ydinkeskustassa. Monissa muissa kaupungeissahan on erikseen huvikeskusta, liikekeskusta ja kauppakeskusta. Kyllähän se on niin, että kun mennään leffaan, syömään tai baariin, niin silloin mennään nimen omaan 'kaupunkiin' eikä Pasilaan tai Kehän varteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muistuipa tässä mieleen, että jokin aika sitten Länsi-metro -keskustelussa tuli esiin että itse asiassa asemat kuluttavat jonkin verran enemmän energiaa kuin metron liikennöinti. Siis voi hyvinkin olla, että itse metrojunan ajaminen yöaikaan voisi ollakin ihan järkevää, mutta asemia ei kannata todellakaan pitää auki. Suuri kustannus taitaa olla liukuportaiden pyörittäminen.


Metron liukuportaathan seisovat paikallaan silloin kun niissä ei kulje ketään, joten se tuskin on kynnys. On toki muita asioita joita pitää ratkaista kuten metroradan huollon ja siivouksen ajoitus.

Mielestäni Helsingissä kannattaisi harkita metron liikennöintiajan pidentämistä ainakin puolellatoista tunnilla eli n klo 0030 asti. Viikonloppuisin voisi olla mahdollisesti myöhäisempiäkin lähtöjä. 




> Ehkäpä mahdollinen kuvio voisi olla sellainen, että Keskikaupungin isot maanalaiset asemat olisivat suljettuina Rautatieasemaa lukuunottamatta mutta asemat Kalasatamasta itään päin olisivat kaikki auki. Tätä tukisi sekin, että yöaikaan matkustustarve on päivää paljon selkeämmin aivan ydinkeskustasta lähiöihin. Kantakaupungissa asuvat juhlijat voivat tulla koteihinsa raitiovaunulla kuten nytkin.


Tällainen järjestely ei oikein saa kannatustani. Joidenkin metroasemien toinen uloskäynti voitaisiin korkeintaan sulkea yöksi jos siitä on haittaa. 

Raitiolinjoista olen muuten sitä mieltä että kaikkien niidenkin liikennöinnin jatkamista n klo 0030 asti pitäisi harkita, nythän monella ratikkalinjalla lähtee viimeinen vaunu  klo 2300 kuten metrossa.




> Suurin ongelma taitaa kuitenkin olla se, että turhan moni Itä-Helsinkiläinen on liityntäliikenteen varassa, toisin kuin vaikkapa Tukholmassa, joten itään päin täytyy joka tapauksessa pyörittää jonkinlaista yöbussiliikennettä, mistä seuraa että metron yöliikenne olisi pitkälti vain lisäkulu ilman varsinaista palvelun parantumista. Jos metroasemien ympäristöihin saadaan täydennysrakentamista, tilanne tietenkin muuttuu.


Yöbussilinjat kannattaa suunnitella niin että ne kulkevat hieman toisia reittejä kuin nykyiset, ettei tule päällekäisyyttä metron kanssa. Esim Kontulan-Mellunmäen suunnan yöbussi voisi kulkea Viikin kautta jne. Silloin saadaan synnytettyä myös poikittaisliikennettä palvelevia linjoja  jotka kulkevat yöllä. Kaikki yöaikaan liikkuvat eivät tule keskustasta asti, vaan on myös vuorotyötä tekeviä jotka kulkevat kehäsuuntaisesti töihin lähiöstä lähiöön yöaikaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Teme444

> Suurin ongelma taitaa kuitenkin olla se, että turhan moni Itä-Helsinkiläinen on liityntäliikenteen varassa, toisin kuin vaikkapa Tukholmassa, joten itään päin täytyy joka tapauksessa pyörittää jonkinlaista yöbussiliikennettä, mistä seuraa että metron yöliikenne olisi pitkälti vain lisäkulu ilman varsinaista palvelun parantumista.
> Jos metroasemien ympäristöihin saadaan täydennysrakentamista, tilanne tietenkin muuttuu.


En tiedä miten paljon ja millä etäisyydellä sinusta asukkaiden pitäisi asua, jotta he olisivat potentiaalisia käyttäjiä metrolle, mutta otetaan tästä muutama esimerkki. Jos nyt sanotaan, että asukas on valmis kävelemään 500 metriä metroasemalle, niin kontulan n. 13´000 asukkaasta 75% on tuon matkan päässä metrosta. Koko Kontulan alueen (sis. Kivikko Kurkimäki, Vesala) 28´000 asukkaasta, karkeasti 2/3 asuu tuon matkan päässä joltain metroasemalta. Vastaava tilanne on myös Myllypurossa. Mainittuja parempi tilanne on vielä Puotinharjussa. Mainitaan nyt sekin, että Vuosaaren alueen asukkaista karkeasti 60% asuu tuon 500 metrin päässä joltakin metroasemalta. Ne alueet ja alueiden asukkaat jotka eivät ole metron metron kuluetäisyydellä. Näille riittäisi muutama syöttöbussi -linja. Mainituilla alueilla kaksi hyvin vedettyä linjaa olisi täysin riittävät tähän tarkoitukseen ilta/yöaikaan. Massiivista yöliikennettä erikseen ei tarvitse järjestää. Astetta haastavampi tilanne on Herttoniemessä suunnalla, mutta se on sitä metrosta riippumatta.

----------


## kuukanko

HKL:n julkaisu D: 16/2009: Metron yöliikenteen laajentamisselvitys

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HKL:n julkaisu D: 16/2009: Metron yöliikenteen laajentamisselvitys


Hyvä että asiaa on näinkin perusteellisesti tutkittu. Toivottavasti joskus johtaa toimenpiteisiinkin. 

t. Rainer

----------

